# Radiant ceiling heat repair



## PrincessP (Mar 6, 2010)

We were installing a ceiling fan in the living room and cut (oops) into the radiant ceiling heat. (saw spark).  We need to fix this. Can someone lead us in the right direction.  We would like to repair it ourselves if possible.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 8, 2010)

Like on the other forum where you asked the identical question:

Call a radiant heat professional.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you post a close-up of the hole and severed conductor, and a link to your particular ceiling heating system?  The manuf. might have an approved repair procedure w/special materials.  Restoring elec. continuity should be easy, but this wire gets hot so the splice has to be able to stand this elevated temp.


----------

